# I HATE this Holiday!



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

So we spent the majority of the night at my in-laws house for dinner and whatnot, but ended up coming home earlier than expected, so we don't have any candy for the trick-or-treaters. On top of that, we have two dogs that haven't had any time with us today, so I can't leave them outside anymore, and I certainly can't answer the door with them running around. They get excited with visitors. In the 20 minutes we have been home, we have already had several groups of kids at the door. One group has seen fit to break stink bombs on our porch, and another actually had the nerve to try to open our door. WTF is wrong with people??? I hate this holiday. It's no longer about little kids dressed up as ghosts and batman, or some other super hero. They make up maybe half of the people I have seen out there tonight. The other half are teenage girls dressed up like the should be hanging out on the street corner in the red light district. Where were their parents when they left home tonight? I almost feel like my home is not safe right now. Am I over reacting, or has the world gone to hell in a handbasket?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Chaser said:


> Am I over reacting, or has the world gone to hell in a handbasket?


Don't give up already! The Utes could still win two more games!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I also hate it.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Handbasket.

I left a faithful black dog out as a sentry tonight. He kept my visitors to two brave groups, who each got large handfulls of candy. I thought about leaving the wirehair on the front porch as well, but she'd likely kill somebody. :lol: 

FYI- The stink bombs are because you had no candy. Kids force the issue these days. The only solution I've found is a dog willing to defend the fort.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Definately not my favorite holiday. 18 year olds with pillow cases :roll: . What's up with that?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I live in the slums, the projects, the other side of the tracks, down by da river, next to the crack house...the poor side of town. For a month all the neighborhood gangster kiddies have picked my crabapples, taken one bite, and then spit them out on the lawn. So I picked a 2-gallon bucket of them last week. Mrs Goob is handing them out for trick or treats. I love Halloween. 8)

I am making pumpkin pies:


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm normally not a fan but today was a pretty good Halloween. Out of maybe 50-60 visitors only about 10 were teenagers, and they were all quite polite and well-dressed. The rest were typical little kids.

Nobody even showed up after 8:10 PM (knock on wood) and I haven't seen one bit of trouble all night. It's kind of weirding me out, but I'm not complaining.

Last Halloween was a different story though. Pumpkins were smashed and one group of four trick or treaters showed up at my house that had to be 30 years old each.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Last year I ran out of candy. This year we bought 250 Butterfinger bars, and we passed out only 57 of them. Mostly teens, and half of them just put sports jerseys on. We had 3 Tom Brady's alone! The GF was looking forward to seeing the little kiddies with cute costumes too. She went home kinda bummed about the costumes, but we had a nice dinner with some friends, so all in all it was a good night. I guess the ward did a "trunk or treat" Saturday night, so the little ones must have gone to that.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

The little kids are cute the teenagers are annoying god I am getting old! I am glad that this holiday is over because that means my favorite holiday is approaching. THANKSGIVING! I get 2 days off work I go to people's house and they insist I eat more FREE food. It is perfectly acceptable to loosen you belt and take a nap after dinner. Plus the put football on all weekend. NOW THAT IS A FREAKING HOLIDAY!


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

wyogoob said:


> ...I am making pumpkin pies...


Dang goob! Until now, I liked punkin' pie...

Yeah teenage trick-or-treaters should have a job and buy their own candy...

I must be getting old too, I used to enjoy teasing the kids on halloween...
When they said "Trick or treat", I used to asked them to show me the trick...
If they didn't have anything, I made them sing or dance or tell me a joke before they got candy...

But we didn't participate in Halloween last night, because I always end up eating too much candy...

Before dark, we went out to make sure the muzzleloader was still sighted in and then went to dinner... Thought we might get tricked-on, but had no trouble...

But maybe they are scared of me now... Last Summer, I chased some of them through the field for ringing my doorbell after 10 pm and running... I just wanted to see who they were, but I couldn't catch the little chits because I was barefoot and it was too dark to see them anyway...

Not sure that's the reputation I want, but at least they know they better have their running shoes on before they mess with this old man...


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i took my boy down to the trunk or treat at the church and these kids have no manners anymore one kids just ran up and grabbed a handful of candy and ran off another kid was tryng to tell me what candy and how much she deserved all with there parents standing there watching with big smiles on there face so proud of there spoiled children i finally got sick of it and shut my trunk and walked off


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

My problem is my big fat lab, Ziggy, has to greet every single person that comes to our door, and if he's not eating our candy he's eating some little kids that doesn't stand a chanch against him. 

It's a lot better to turn the lights low, act like we're not here and sit in the back yard. Let the dogs bark all they want. And....of course my 'Scrooge' factor kicks in anyhow. I really hate the holiday. 

Orvis1 is right on the money with his thoughts about Thanksgiving...that is truely a good holiday.. -8/- :EAT: |-O-| _O\ *\-\*


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Humbug! 

I just want Kwanzaa to get here fast


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I live in the slums, the projects, the other side of the tracks, down by da river, next to the crack house...the poor side of town.


Doesn't that describe most of Evington?

I gave out cans of soda. Been doing that for about 7-8 years. It started when I put off buying the candy until Halloween and the stores were all sold out. Well, I got to figuring that I gave each kid about 20 cents worth of candy and thought "well heck, I can buy cheap soda and do that." So its been Shasta root beer at my house ever since. And I sit outside on the step so the kids don't touch the doorbell and make the pooches go crazy. Its just better that way. Its fun to visit with the parents in the neighborhood. I could go without all the teenage girls dressed like hoe's. I decided that Halloween has gone too far last year, when looking for cosutmes with my daughters, I saw costumes in Walmart for a naughty nurse, naughty nun, and naughty school girl - all in little girl sizes 10-12. Freakin' a is that messed up.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I really like Halloween. Seeing my 1 year old boy running around in his Scooby Doo costume was awesome. Not to mention by soon to be 5 year old daughter as Rapunzel was adorable.

The part I hate about Halloween is giving out candy to all the other kids


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

bigboybdub said:


> i took my boy down to the trunk or treat at the church and these kids have no manners anymore one kids just ran up and grabbed a handful of candy and ran off another kid was tryng to tell me what candy and how much she deserved all with there parents standing there watching with big smiles on there face so proud of there spoiled children i finally got sick of it and shut my trunk and walked off


This is one of the things ruining Halloween in my opinion is the Trunk or Treats, I hate them. Now that that is out of the way.  :mrgreen: This year was a good year for my boy, but I do agree with bigboybdub general statement of kids are very disrespectful and it obviously comes from their parents that sit back and watch their kid grab handfuls of candy and not say thank you. We left a big bowl of candy on our porch and when I got home no candy and no bowl. Oh well, it is over for another year.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

No trunk or treat this year, which was way better to actually be able to socialize with neighbors and get out and walk around...


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

No problems this year. None of the little chits even smashed our pumpkins. What the hell is wrong with kids not smashing pumpkins? That's what I did....


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

lehi said:


> No problems this year. None of the little chits even smashed our pumpkins. What the hell is wrong with kids not smashing pumpkins? That's what I did....


I think kids smash virtual pumpkins nowadays. I think they go hunting with that Cabelas video game too :roll:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Saw the news where a young lady was slashed on the hand and face. Hope that bastage is caught. Bad deal. :twisted:


----------



## hattrick (Aug 29, 2011)

This was the best Halloween in a long time. We turned off the lights, ordered take out chinese food and ate our own candy while watching movies. Couldn't have been better.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Well I'm glad I am not alone in my disgust. Sounds like most of us are in agreement. Wish we could put it to vote..."All in favor of scrapping this stupid holiday, say aye." AYE!!!!!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Nay.

I like Halloween. My daughter gets candy, I eat said candy. Effort on my part, 5%......


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nay.

I love Halloween. The change in the weather, change in the seasons. And I love the kids coming to the house, especially my grandkids all dressed up. 

Halloween is Mrs Goobs and my anniversary, 36 years.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Nay

I think it is the most exciting holiday for kids next to Christmas. My 5 year old niece was a vampire.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Nay.

[attachment=0:3hdr9q7p]Halloween 2011.jpg[/attachment:3hdr9q7p]
This is my Grandson's first. 
He lives at a Navy base too far away to trick or treat at Grandpa's house. I make up for him and his brother being so far away by spoiling the heck out of the kids that do show up.


----------

